# Allowing air rifle for turkey.



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

Does anyone know if they passed using an air rifle for turkey hunting?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

He11 I hope not! Bad enough they allowed .22s to jump on the wound train. Can’t imagine the disaster that would occur if they allow guys to use air guns on them!

I remember hearing they wouldn’t pass airguns off as legal until the air gun manufacturers started paying into the Pittman Robertson fund. Not sure if they have started doing that or not yet. I’d probably call the division and ask them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I used a Kenworth about 20 years ago to kill about six in Pennsylvania one morning that were in the road.:shock:


----------



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> He11 I hope not! Bad enough they allowed .22s to jump on the wound train. Can't imagine the disaster that would occur if they allow guys to use air guns on them!
> 
> I remember hearing they wouldn't pass airguns off as legal until the air gun manufacturers started paying into the Pittman Robertson fund. Not sure if they have started doing that or not yet. I'd probably call the division and ask them.


 If you can't kill a turkey with a .22 then you are just one more idiot that hasn't taken the time to learn the weapons limitations or your own limitations.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

RHYOTEBUSTER said:


> If you can't kill a turkey with a .22 then you are just one more idiot that hasn't taken the time to learn the weapons limitations or your own limitations.


Moose has probably been a part of more fall(and spring) birds hitting the ground than most. He's not wrong about .22s and wounding. Not saying they can't be effective, but from what I've seen they're a less efficient way to kill a Turkey than some number 5s through a Turkey choke to the face.

And we all know enough other hunters to understand that your comment about knowing your own limitations as well as the limitations of your weapon is a joke for many hunters out there.

Absolutely not to air rifles is my vote

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

RHYOTEBUSTER said:


> If you can't kill a turkey with a .22 then you are just one more idiot that hasn't taken the time to learn the weapons limitations or your own limitations.


I burned the barrel out of 3 .22s by the time I was 12. I'm pretty familiar with that caliber and know how to shoot them. Don't have any ideas how many rabbits, gophers, rock chucks, prairie dogs, starlings and pigeons I've killed with one, but the number is higher than it probably should be. I'm also quite familiar with killing turkeys (39 and counting, half with a bow). I shot a turkey last year with a custom built .22 that my dad has, just to see what the results were with that weapon and to say that I've done it. That will be the first and only time I do that. I wasn't impressed at all. I hit vitals 4 times at ranges from 50-75 yards,, then had to put a finish shot on him at 6", to the head. When I cleaned it, I found that only 2 slugs made it in far enough to do lethal damage. Could the bullet be to blame? I'm sure that's Some of it. Are most guys gonna worry about the bullets they are shooting at a turkey? Highly doubt it. If it'll shoot out of their gun, that's good enough. Proof of that statement is in the fact that the Remington core-lokt is still being produced and sold to this day, when there's wayyyy better options available now. Can they kill a turkey? Yes. Can they kill one effectively and humanely? If you hit it in the head, yes. Do most guys who will use a .22 have the ability or rifle to do a head shot at 75 yards or less? Given most guys can't hit a deer the first shot with a rifle at 200 yards, I'd say probably not. Will most people only take head shots on them? No. Most will take a body shot, increasing the wounding percentage greatly.

In my opinion, and it's just that, my opinion, .22s have no business being used on turkeys. And MOST air rifles certainly aren't adequate for turkeys. Use your shotgun or even bow if you want a challenge.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the idea behind allowing 22's to be used in taking turkeys is for the hunter to take head shots, the body of a turkey is just to big to actually try and take a body shot at one and hope that you kill it. 

Doing this it will limit your range except for those who think that a 22lr is a 200 yard gun.

It's no different than most who use shotguns and limit themselves to head shots. While I haven't taken that many turkeys 10+ they all have been taken with head shots and a shotgun but they all could of been taken with a 22Lr if I would of taken a head shot with it.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Are .22 mag. and .17HMR legal for turkey or is it just 22lr? I dont hunt turkey


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Are .22 mag. and .17HMR legal for turkey or is it just 22lr? I dont hunt turkey


You can use any rimfire. I'm pretty sure it's only allowed during the fall hunts though.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No one knows for sure, but it would be my guess that just as many, if not more turkeys are wounded by shotguns than rifles. If the bird runs off after being shot at, and is not recovered, you will never know if he was wounded or missed unless it shows signs of being hit, like limping....regardless of the weapon used.

Anyway, you show me a hunter that claims to have never had a wounded animal run off and I'll show you either a dumb ass or a big fat liar.

So use what ever weapon you like, but learn it's capabilities and learn to use it right.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I really disliked rimfire, and I'm not crazy about air rifle's either. Turkey hunting should remain and archery or shotgun only. 



Speaking of shotguns, holy hell a 3.5" hevy shot at less then 10 yards at the base of the neck REALLY peppered the bird I got this year. Fried up his heart with some butter and garlic and found myself picking shot out of my teeth. Rolled that gobbler backwards and dropped him like a rock, no joke.


----------

